# Weekly Competition 2021-09



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R U2 R' F U' F' U R' F'
*2. *U' R F' R' U2 R' U' F R F R2
*3. *R' U F U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R2
*4. *R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F' R2 F'
*5. *R' U2 R U R2 F R U R U2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 U' B' D R2 L U' F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 B D2 F U' R
*2. *L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 D U' L' B' U' R D R2 F' R2
*3. *U' L U2 R D2 R D2 R' D R2 D2 L D' U2 L U' B2
*4. *F2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 R' B' L' F' R F2 L2 F' R U2
*5. *L D R2 B2 F2 R D2 L B2 L2 B2 U F' R D U2 L2 U R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 F' R2 F2 D' U2 F B2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U' L' D' R Uw2 Fw2 L' U' F2 Fw' R Uw2 D2 L' F' U2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw Fw' F'
*2. *F U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' U' L' B R F R B F2 Rw2 B D' U' Fw2 F' U' Rw2 D F Rw2 F D2 R' D' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw F2 D2 Rw2 F Rw'
*3. *D' R' U L2 U' F2 U2 D B2 D2 B R' F R F2 U' R2 D B2 Uw2 R Fw2 D R' U L2 Fw2 D' R2 D' B' U Fw' R' F D2 Uw Rw2 L F' Rw B2 R
*4. *U R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L' F2 U' B R D F' L' U' Uw2 L F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U' F B'
*5. *D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 R' B R2 F' D' B D B2 L2 D2 Fw2 R D Rw2 Uw2 D R' U' D' Fw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw' U2 Rw2 D' B2 Rw Uw L' Fw2 R' D2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Dw' Rw' U Uw' F Uw Fw2 Uw' Lw Bw' Lw Bw' L R D' L Lw2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 D2 L2 Rw2 B F2 Rw2 Fw Dw' B Bw2 R' B' D Fw2 Bw' D2 B2 R L2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' Fw' R' Uw B' U' B Uw2 Dw B' L R' B Lw' F2 B' Fw'
*2. *Rw2 Bw Dw' D B2 L' Rw D U B2 Lw R2 Uw' L2 D' Fw D' R' F2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' R' Bw2 Lw Dw Uw' B2 L2 F Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 R2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw' R Rw2 L' F L' Uw Dw F2 Dw2 Lw R2 Uw' R' B2 D U Uw Dw2
*3. *D' Dw' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Fw U Uw L' B2 Uw F' Lw D F2 Bw2 U2 Uw' B Dw2 L' B' Uw' B R Lw' D2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Fw' Rw Lw2 Fw' L D' Bw U D' F Uw Fw L2 Rw2 R' Lw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Lw Dw2 Bw Lw' Bw U2
*4. *Fw' L' Uw2 L2 D Bw' B2 L' R2 F' D2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 F Fw Uw2 R2 F' Bw2 D B L2 Uw2 D' U Lw' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 F D2 Uw' Dw' R L Bw2 L Fw Uw' Lw B Fw Dw Bw2 L2 U2 Bw2 L' B2 F2 Dw2 Bw L' B F' R2 Bw2 Uw
*5. *Lw2 U2 B2 Dw' D2 Lw' Bw L2 R' Rw B' Fw' Bw2 Lw L2 Dw2 F D2 U Uw2 Dw2 L' B Bw D' Fw2 Rw B2 Uw2 D2 L' F2 U' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Bw' D' Dw' F' Fw' B2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 Lw' B Dw Lw L F' D Fw2 U' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' Rw2 3Uw2 F' R2 Lw Bw D B2 U2 R Rw D2 Fw' L' 3Rw2 3Uw L Fw F D2 U2 Dw' B' Dw D R2 F' L2 Lw R' Fw' U2 B2 Uw2 R D2 Bw 3Uw' Lw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 3Fw2 F' U2 3Uw2 Rw Dw 3Rw2 Lw' Uw Rw' F Rw' U' Bw2 B2 Rw' Dw' Uw 3Rw2 D2 F' Lw' 3Fw' Uw 3Fw Fw2 F 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw B2 Fw' 3Fw' L2 U2
*2. *Fw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw2 D2 3Rw F' Uw' 3Rw' Lw' Uw' Fw Uw2 L D2 B Uw' D2 Dw2 3Rw' L' Uw2 Bw2 Dw D' Lw D Lw U' D2 Fw' 3Uw2 F Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 Dw 3Uw' D R Bw Rw' R' L2 3Uw Lw2 Uw' L2 B2 U2 R Dw Lw2 3Rw2 D' L 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 U R L2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw D 3Fw Bw' F2 Lw' 3Fw' Dw
*3. *R' Bw' Dw' 3Fw Bw Uw Dw B' Fw' Lw' Uw 3Rw 3Uw' Bw F2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw' R2 Fw U Dw D Uw' 3Uw2 L Fw2 F' Bw' Lw Rw2 F D Rw' F2 R2 Fw2 Lw B2 3Fw' F Uw Lw' 3Uw Dw2 U' Bw Fw' R D' Lw Bw' Uw2 R' L2 Fw' Uw U 3Rw' D Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' Rw B2 3Uw F Uw' Rw2 D' 3Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 3Rw F Uw' Dw2 R'
*4. *Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw F2 B Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw2 R' U B2 Bw' U' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw U' Bw2 U' Fw L2 D' F2 D' L2 3Fw Dw' 3Fw2 Fw2 D2 3Uw Dw' Fw R2 U2 Uw L' R2 Uw' Fw' Lw 3Rw2 D Lw2 Dw' D2 Rw' D' Fw D2 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 F' 3Rw Rw' Uw2 F2 3Fw2 Dw2 U Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Rw' Lw2 B' R2 Dw2 B2 3Uw' U F2 D' L2 B L2
*5. *Uw' 3Uw B2 R2 3Fw U' Lw' B' D' Lw' 3Fw2 U L F' L2 R U' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw 3Uw' Fw2 B F2 Lw U' Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Bw2 Uw' D' 3Fw2 F2 Fw Bw 3Rw R' D' B' Rw D' 3Uw2 Lw' L Uw' 3Uw2 Lw Rw L 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw Dw D2 R U' 3Uw F' Bw Fw' Uw2 F2 3Fw L Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw L' 3Uw2 R2 Dw' 3Fw' D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 R' Rw 3Uw Lw' L' 3Dw Uw 3Bw2 F' Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Bw' L R Lw2 U2 3Rw 3Bw2 D' 3Fw2 Bw' Dw U 3Uw' D2 3Fw Uw2 3Rw' R Rw D F2 3Bw Lw' Rw Fw' Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw R F' Fw2 Uw F Bw' 3Fw2 D' 3Bw2 L F' Dw2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw Bw2 U 3Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' R Uw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 F 3Fw' B' R Uw2 B2 Lw 3Bw2 B 3Fw R' 3Bw' B' R Bw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Lw2 R2 B' Rw2 Lw' Fw U2 L' Fw2 Dw2
*2. *Uw' F' 3Bw Uw2 F2 3Fw Uw' U 3Lw 3Bw' Rw2 L' 3Lw' 3Fw R' Dw 3Rw' Dw Bw' 3Rw' Rw 3Bw' R' 3Rw Bw2 Uw2 D' 3Fw' Fw' Dw 3Lw' Uw' 3Dw B' U2 F2 3Bw D 3Lw' Fw' L Rw2 D B2 Fw2 U Uw2 3Rw Bw' Lw Uw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' R2 3Bw' Bw' Lw' B Fw2 F' 3Dw' L 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Bw2 U D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 U2 3Rw' Fw' 3Dw 3Fw Fw 3Bw' U' F U2 3Fw' 3Uw U' Lw 3Fw D Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw' R' 3Bw' B 3Lw2
*3. *Uw2 3Uw' B R2 U 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw F2 R' L' Dw Rw' Lw' B2 3Uw Fw 3Dw2 Rw B' Rw2 3Rw' L2 Fw 3Rw' Dw2 3Lw2 Bw Dw 3Dw 3Lw' Dw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 B2 Fw' L' 3Bw' Lw2 3Bw' Bw 3Rw Uw2 U 3Uw 3Bw2 D2 R Dw' R' Bw2 L U' D2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Rw F' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' F Dw' Bw D U 3Rw L' R' Fw2 B Lw' R 3Fw2 F Rw' L' R 3Dw' 3Lw2 U D2 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw D2 Rw 3Bw B2 L2 3Rw D' F2 3Bw L' D2
*4. *Fw2 Lw F' Uw' Rw2 Bw' B' 3Bw' D Bw2 Fw2 3Lw F2 D U B D B2 U Dw 3Uw D' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Lw' Dw Uw Fw' D 3Dw B 3Bw' D' Rw R2 Lw 3Lw' 3Dw L Dw2 3Dw2 L Bw2 3Rw' Uw U2 B' U' Dw L' Rw' 3Rw2 Bw2 D' 3Dw 3Uw Lw B2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw 3Dw' Dw2 3Fw' L Uw2 B 3Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw2 3Uw F2 Lw B Lw 3Uw U' Rw' 3Dw' Rw 3Fw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' Lw B' D Uw2 Dw2 U2 3Fw' Rw Dw2
*5. *Dw Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 Lw Fw 3Fw Uw D' L' 3Uw' R' 3Bw2 3Lw Uw2 Rw' L' 3Fw' R2 Bw2 3Uw2 U' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' Bw' Uw R2 Fw' Dw2 Rw Uw' L' B' F Fw2 D 3Fw2 3Lw2 Dw2 F' 3Fw L Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw2 Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 B 3Lw U' Lw2 F' 3Bw' L 3Bw2 Uw' B' Uw' Fw' 3Lw F 3Fw2 3Rw' L2 Uw' D Rw2 Bw' Uw 3Lw2 3Uw2 B' L 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw R 3Uw' 3Dw' Uw 3Lw2 U' L 3Fw' Fw2 3Dw' Uw' U B L' 3Uw2 3Dw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F U2 F U2 F' U' R U' R
*2. *U' F R U2 R F' R' U R U' F'
*3. *U R' U' F U F U' R F U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F D2 B' L2 F' R F2 U' L2 Fw Uw2
*2. *B R B R2 U' B2 U' R2 D U' F' L R2 B2 D2 U' B Rw Uw
*3. *U2 B D2 L B2 D2 U R2 F2 D U2 L2 R F L D F L' D' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F R2 B U2 F U2 B' R2 U2 L F' D R' D2 B' U2 F' U Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F L2 U' Fw2 Rw' U2 R2 L' Fw2 R F' Fw Rw F2 Rw R Uw' L' x y2
*2. *F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 L2 F' D2 F2 U F D' F2 D2 R2 L U' B2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 L F L' D2 B L Uw' L2 D F' Uw D2 Rw' F Uw Rw2 R' F2 x y'
*3. *R2 D' R U2 F R' L' U B U2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 Fw2 U F2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U F2 R' F2 D2 U' Fw U2 B2 R' Uw' Rw R2 D Fw' Rw' Uw' L' z

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U Dw' Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' R' U2 Bw2 Uw' F2 R U' Rw2 L B2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 D Bw2 R2 B' Bw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 U2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Dw' D2 Lw' Bw2 R Rw' U Uw2 Dw' Lw L' Bw Dw2 Bw D' Uw U Lw' R2 Bw' R' Dw' Uw2 F2 B D' Uw 3Fw' 3Uw
*2. *B Lw2 Fw' Lw' F B' Bw L Rw F2 Uw R Rw Bw R2 Rw2 Lw' L Uw' F2 U' R Uw' U2 Rw' B Dw' D2 B' Rw' L' B' U Lw2 U' F' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' U' Lw2 D F2 L' R B2 R2 L2 U L Lw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' R' D' L D F2 3Rw2 3Uw'
*3. *F2 L' Uw D' B' Fw' Uw Bw Lw2 Rw Dw Lw' F' Bw R' Bw2 R' Bw Lw L2 Fw2 Uw B2 Dw' U' D2 R2 U Fw L2 F Dw' L R' Fw' L' R2 Dw B' Dw2 Fw2 B' Rw B2 Rw2 Dw2 D2 U2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Lw' D2 B2 Fw' Bw' Rw Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw Fw' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 Bw' Dw2 Rw 3Uw' 3Rw Dw B2 L' Lw2 3Rw' R Fw Uw2 Bw' 3Uw Rw2 R' 3Fw2 Lw F2 Lw D' F D2 L2 D2 3Uw' Lw2 F' L U2 R L' U' Rw' Bw Uw' 3Uw' Dw Rw' Lw 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' U' Bw2 U' Rw2 Dw' Fw 3Fw' F Lw L' Uw' F2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' Fw R2 U2 Lw Fw 3Rw Fw' Rw2 F' 3Fw' x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F 3Lw2 Rw F Uw Rw B' R Rw 3Bw L2 Fw B 3Rw 3Fw Dw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 D' Uw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Lw' Rw' 3Uw L' D' 3Lw2 Lw' D 3Fw2 D B' R' L Lw2 D L Uw' 3Bw2 B2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw F' Fw2 U B2 D' Uw2 3Rw U' 3Rw' Uw B2 F' Dw' Fw' 3Fw L 3Uw2 3Rw F' 3Dw' 3Uw Uw 3Lw Uw' B' Bw' 3Dw' Dw 3Bw' B' Fw2 Dw Lw 3Uw2 D' L2 Rw' B2 L2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw2 U 3Fw 3Uw' L' 3Rw B' 3Dw2 Lw' B2 z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U R' D F' R2 B L B L2 B' U2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F2 U2 F' L2 B R2 B L2 U2 F2 U' B' R F R' B' L R2 B2 U2 Fw Uw
*3. *L D' L2 B' L D' F2 U' L' F D2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 Rw2
*4. *U2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 D B L D2 B L U2 L' D2 B' U' Rw' Uw
*5. *R2 U' R F U L D B2 R' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F' D' Fw Uw2
*6. *U B' U' R' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R B' L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L Uw'
*7. *U2 D' L' U F' B' D F' L2 F2 R B' D2 B' R2 F D2 F' D2 Rw' Uw2
*8. *R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' D B' L' D' F D' B' U' L' F2 Rw2
*9. *L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F D L2 R2 D' L D' B F R' D Rw Uw2
*10. *F' L' B2 D F' L2 F2 R' D2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D B' Uw'
*11. *F2 D F2 L' F U2 R L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 D' R2 U F' R' U2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *L D2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 U R B F' R2 F' D B Rw
*13. *L2 U D B U' F' L F' L' B2 R U2 B2 R U2 R' U' B' U Rw2
*14. *F R2 U R' U' F' B U D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D R' B D Rw
*15. *R' B2 L2 F2 R D2 R U2 R F U2 F' D2 L2 U F' D2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *D U2 B R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L' B L D' U' L F L D2 Rw Uw
*17. *R B2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F U B2 F L' B F' D R Uw2
*18. *F2 L B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B U R2 F2 L F2 D' U B' F Rw2 Uw
*19. *F2 R F2 R' B L F' D B L' B2 R' L' U2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 R' U R2 F2 D B D' L D2 R U' Rw Uw'
*21. *F R2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U L' D R' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 Uw2
*22. *F U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L D' B D L2 R' D' U' F L U' Fw Uw2
*23. *B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D U' B' U2 L' D' L' F2 L F D' U2 L2 Fw'
*24. *R' D R2 B2 U B2 D U F' D F2 U2 L' B F L' F2 L F Rw2 Uw'
*25. *R' D' R B' D2 L2 U' B R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 L' D2 U Rw' Uw'
*26. *L' F' U' L2 F' D2 R' L U' F U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F L' F Rw Uw'
*27. *L2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B D' B2 R' U F D L D' B' U2 Fw Uw
*28. *R F L D L' D' U2 B2 D' F R' U2 B L D' U2 Rw Uw2
*29. *D R' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L D2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 R B Rw2 Uw'
*30. *U2 B' D F' U' L2 D' R' U L F' B U2 F' R2 L2 B2 D' Fw Uw'
*31. *B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 R B L' U F2 D2 L2 D' L' B' U L' Uw2
*32. *D R2 B L D L' F' B' L D' L2 F U2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 Rw Uw'
*33. *F' L2 F2 R B2 F U2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 R D' F' L2 B' L U2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *L B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 F' R2 B D' B2 L2 R U B' L' D2 Rw Uw2
*35. *U2 L' F' U D F' R F' U' B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D Rw2 Uw
*36. *D2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 B' L2 R' D F2 D2 B' Rw' Uw
*37. *R2 F2 D' B U2 F R U D' L F R2 L D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L2 Fw
*38. *U2 D' L2 U' L' B L F2 U L B' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D Rw' Uw'
*39. *B' R B2 D' B' U2 B U2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U' L' B U Fw' Uw
*40. *L B U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 B' U R B' F2 R U Rw2
*41. *L D' R' U F U B L D' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B' Rw Uw
*42. *D R2 F' U L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L B2 L2 D2 B R2 U L Fw' Uw2
*43. *L' U2 F' B D' R' B' D2 R2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F L D
*44. *D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R' U L R D U' R2 U F D Fw
*45. *R F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' U' L' R2 D' F D Rw Uw'
*46. *F' B' L U D2 F R' U2 R D F2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *F' D F2 L2 F' U L' F D R B2 R2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F Rw' Uw2
*48. *L' F2 B' R B U' D' F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U B Rw Uw
*49. *R' F' D B2 F2 D' R2 D U' L B R2 B' R' D' L2 R F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *U L' F D R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 D B L D2 B F' U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*51. *U L2 D' R2 D U' L2 B D2 L2 R B' U L' F U F2 R' U Rw Uw
*52. *D2 F B L D' B' D2 R B' U' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B' D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*53. *U R2 B U' R' B L' B2 D' B R2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B U' Rw Uw
*54. *L' U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R F2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*55. *L' U' B R' F' L2 D B L F' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 F L' Fw' Uw
*56. *B2 D' U2 R2 B2 L R2 D2 R F2 R2 U' R2 B' L F U2 F U' R2 Uw
*57. *L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 D' L' R' U2 R' U2 F L R' F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *B U B2 D2 L R2 B2 R' U2 R U R2 D B' L2 F R B' L2 Fw' Uw
*59. *U2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R' D L F' L' R' D2 B F' U F Uw
*60. *D2 B U D' F' L' D' B' U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R B2 Rw' Uw'
*61. *B' F L2 F R2 B L' F2 D2 F' R2 U L2 D' B U2 L2 Uw'
*62. *R2 F' L F' D L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' F' D R' F2 U' B' Uw2
*63. *D F2 D L' D R2 B' U F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B Rw2 Uw'
*64. *R2 B' L' B' D' L' F D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 L F2 B U Rw Uw'
*65. *D' B2 R2 D B2 D B2 L F L B D B U R' F2 D F Rw' Uw2
*66. *L2 D B2 D2 L' B' R B2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L' B' R U' Fw
*67. *D R' B D' L' D2 B' U' D2 R' D L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *L2 B U2 B D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 R' B F' L D U R' U F D2 Rw2 Uw
*69. *L F2 U D L U2 D' L' B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F Rw'
*70. *R L2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 L' D' R F2 U2 F2 L' F U2 B' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D' R D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' R2 D2 L' R D'
*2. *B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 F' U L B2 F2 D' F2 R U' L2
*3. *B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 F R' F L' B D L2 R2
*4. *F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' B F' D' L' B R
*5. *U2 R2 U' L' F L' U' B' D' R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U B U2 L' F U' F2 L R U
*2. *D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L B2 F2 U F D U2 R' F' U
*3. *B L B2 R2 D R F' L R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B
*4. *L F' R' B2 L' D' L' B R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B' U R'
*5. *U R D' L B L2 U' D R F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 D2 L B' U2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2
*2. *U B L2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L R D2 L2 B D R2
*3. *D B' R B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D' U L' U' B' R2 B' D2 L'
*4. *F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 B' D L B L2 D' F D' U2 F'
*5. *F L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F U' B R2 B' L U' B U' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D2 B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L' D2 B R' D U F' L B' R2 D' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R B2 D R F R B' U R B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' D' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D' R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B D' L' U2 R U2 L' D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U2 F U2 F R U' R' U2 F
*3. *B2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L' D L2 F' R' B L2 U' R F2 D L2
*4. *F R2 L D' B2 L F' D L2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L D Fw2 D' F' R2 Fw2 U' B' U D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 F2 L' B Rw' Uw Fw' L Uw B2 Uw F2 R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R' U F U' R F' U' R
*3. *L U' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' B F2 U' B' F L2
*4. *U L B' U' D' F L2 U' L' R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 Fw2 U Rw2 F' L2 U F L2 Fw2 D' Rw' B2 F' R F' D' Fw D2 Rw' Uw' F U B
*5. *B' Bw Rw D2 Fw' Uw B Fw2 Uw' Bw' B Fw R' Bw Fw' Lw' F Lw Rw' U' Fw Rw L D2 Dw' F' Rw2 Lw L2 B Bw' Lw2 B Lw L Rw2 U2 L2 Bw L2 Rw' Bw' U R F Uw' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw F' Uw2 L Fw F2 Rw' Lw2 D2 Fw Uw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U2 R' F U' R' F U2 R
*3. *R D B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' D' L U' B' F2 R' D' F'
*4. *U L B2 L2 F2 B' L2 B' D2 B' D F B' R F D B' D B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R D' Fw2 R' Fw2 L2 U R' F2 Fw L' F' B' Uw' F2 Rw' Fw L Fw2 Rw' L'
*5. *Fw' Bw Dw' U' L Lw' Dw' L' B Lw' Uw' B' U B2 L2 Dw Rw2 R' U R2 Dw2 Lw2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 Bw U' D L Bw D2 U' Dw' Bw Rw' Bw' Rw' L2 U Fw' Lw' Uw L2 Rw R' B2 Uw Bw' D' Fw' Bw2 Lw Dw2 Bw' Uw' Fw2 L D2
*6. *D2 Dw 3Fw' Fw Bw' R Rw' 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw' U2 Fw L' Fw2 D R' 3Uw Dw2 B Rw F L Rw D2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' B2 D2 R Rw' L2 3Uw2 D2 Uw Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw Fw' Uw 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw' Bw2 3Fw F2 3Rw' U2 Lw2 U' 3Fw' Rw2 L' 3Fw Uw2 D2 B Fw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw F' Lw' U Fw F R' 3Fw Lw Bw2 R2 Bw' 3Rw F2 Rw L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R2 F R U' F' U F' U'
*3. *B R U' L F' L2 B L2 D2 B F2 D' F U' B U2 B2 R
*4. *R2 F L' U2 R' F2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 D' F2 R' F L F D' B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U R2 Fw2 Rw2 D L U' D2 Rw2 U Fw' R2 U B' Uw2 Rw' D2 F' Uw' U B Rw' D
*5. *Uw2 Fw' L' U2 Rw' R' D2 U' R Dw Lw2 Dw' B Lw2 Fw B2 Rw' U F2 D' B R' U' L2 Dw2 U2 F' L' Bw2 Lw' Uw D' Dw Bw D Dw' Fw F' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' L' B2 Uw2 Lw' F' D' R Rw2 B Fw2 Lw' Bw' F2 Uw' B' Lw Fw
*6. *Dw' 3Fw2 R2 Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 F Fw' D2 U2 3Uw Fw F' Uw' Dw2 D U' Fw' U' Uw' 3Fw' L' Rw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Uw R 3Rw Dw2 L2 Dw2 R' 3Uw R2 B R2 L' 3Rw' U' 3Uw' D2 Fw' Uw F' 3Rw Lw Rw2 B2 Fw' L' Rw R F' D' Dw Rw' Lw U 3Fw2 B2 L' R2 Lw' B2 D Rw F' U L' Rw 3Fw2 Lw2 R2 L' U D2 3Rw' L' Uw2
*7. *Dw U' Uw2 3Bw' Lw2 D' B' 3Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' 3Dw' Uw2 L' 3Uw2 U' 3Dw2 3Bw 3Dw R 3Lw Lw 3Fw B Lw2 Bw Lw' 3Fw' L' Rw Dw2 3Fw' L2 Dw' B2 3Dw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw B' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw B D' L 3Bw' Bw Rw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw 3Bw 3Rw' D2 F' R2 L2 Bw2 3Dw' F L2 Uw' B U' D' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw Fw' 3Bw2 Dw2 D 3Dw2 B' Lw2 D L' U2 3Dw' Bw F2 D' Uw' R2 U Lw2 3Uw Bw' Dw' F2 B2 3Uw 3Lw

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR5- DL3+ UL5+ U2+ R6+ D4- L3- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R1+ D3+ L4+ ALL3- UR DR
*2. *UR4- DR1+ DL6+ UL4+ U5+ R1+ D4- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2- D3+ L1+ ALL2- UR DR
*3. *UR5- DR3- DL4+ UL3+ U3- R1+ D5+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5- L2- ALL0+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR0+ DR5- DL3+ UL4- U4- R2- D5+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R2+ D0+ L1+ ALL1+ DR DL
*5. *UR4- DR2- DL3+ UL2- U1- R3+ D2+ L5- ALL5- y2 U3+ R1- D2+ L1+ ALL4- UR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B' U' R U' R' L R L' U u' l r
*2. *L' B R' L U' B L' U' B' R' L' u r' b'
*3. *B' L' U R L' R' U' R' U R U u l' b'
*4. *B' R U' L B R L' U' B R' L u l' r b
*5. *U R' U R B' L U L' U R U u' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (2,5) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
*2. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (6,3) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3)
*4. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0)
*5. *(0,5) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U' B' R' L' B R U' L' R
*2. *B L U R B' R' L R B L U'
*3. *B R U R' B' R U' L B R B'
*4. *L B U B' R' L B' R' L' B L'
*5. *R B U B R L B U' R' B' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2' flip U R2' F2 U2 BL' U L2' flip U2' R' U2 R2' U2 BL2 BR2' U2 L2' F' R2' U2 R U F2 U R U2 F' R' U2'
*2. *F2' BL' flip U BL2' BR2' U BL2' L' F2 U' flip U2 F2 L2 U2 R2' BL L' U' BR2' U R U' F' R' U' F2 U2 R2' U2 F' U' R'
*3. *R BR' U' L BL2 flip U2' L' U F' L BR2 U2 BL2' U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R' F2 R' U' R2
*4. *U R2' flip R' F' BR2' BL BR2' R2' U' flip U2' L' BL2 L' U2 R BR BL2 F2' U2 F R2 F2 R' U' F U2' R F2
*5. *flip R2 U BL2' L2 U2' F2 U' L' flip R2 BL U2' R2 L BR2' BL' L2' U2 F U2' R2 F2 R' U2' F R' U2' F2 U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R F U' F' U2 R2 F R2 U'
*3. *B R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L U R D B2 U2 B' R F D2 F2
*4. *B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 D F2 U' B' D L' B2 R2 D R F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B F2 Rw2 U' Rw' L D' R D2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw' F' D Fw
*5. *D2 Bw2 R' B Rw Dw' L2 U Bw U L' U R2 L' Fw' F2 Rw2 L2 Dw2 F L Lw B2 Bw2 Lw' B' Uw2 Rw Dw Lw' Rw Bw' Uw' U2 R' D Dw2 B Bw' D Uw L2 Fw2 Lw B' Rw' Dw2 Fw' Uw Rw U' Dw2 Bw B' Uw' Rw' U' B Fw2 Lw'
*OH. *R' U' D' B U' L D U2 B U2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R U2 B2
*Clock. *UR1- DR4+ DL2- UL3- U5- R3- D3+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R2- D4- L1+ ALL3+ UR DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L R U' B' U' B' R' L' U B l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (-1,5) / (1,4) / (-4,-1) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-5) / (3,0)
*Skewb. *B R U L U' B' U B' L' U' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R l L r' f l' r' f' l' L R B' R' F L' B L' R' F'
*2. *L' r f' r' f' l r' b' r B R' B R B' F L'
*3. *r' b f' F' l r f l r' f B L B' L' F' R F R
*4. *B' l L F' f' r' b' f' l' L R' B R B' F R F' L'
*5. *R r R' f r f L' F' L R' B' L F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw U' L Bw' R' Bw' B' Rw L B' Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw Rw Bw Lw' Bw u l r b
*2. *U' Bw R B Lw U' Bw Uw B Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw Uw' Lw' u' l r b'
*3. *Rw Bw R Bw Rw U' B' Uw Rw' R B' Rw Uw Lw Bw' Rw Lw' Uw Bw l
*4. *Bw' U Rw R Lw Rw U B Rw L Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw' Bw r b
*5. *Rw Bw' B' Uw' L Rw' U R' Bw' L B Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L U R D L3 D R2 D R U2 L2 U R2 D L3 U R D3 R2 U2 L D L2 U2 R D3 L U R2 D L U2 L U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L3 U R2 U R D2 L3 U R U R2 D2 L U L D2 R2 U L2 D R U L2 D R U3 L D2 R2 U2 L D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L2 U R2 U L U L D L D2 R U R U L2 D2 R3 U2 L U R D L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R3 U L3 U R D L D R2 U3 L D3 R U3 L2 D2 R3 D L2 U3 L D2 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 L U L D2 R U L D2 R U R2 U L2 U L D2 R3 D L3 U R3 U L2 D R U2 L2 D R D2 R U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R U2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R F D' L U' L2 D2 R D B U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B D' B D' F' L D R' U2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' F' L F2 R D2 L B2 R' F2 U F2 U B' L2 U L F' U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' B R' L2 D F2 D' R B2 D' L2 B U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U R B2 L F2 U2 F2 L F D' R2 U' R' B' R' B2 R' U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B' U' B' U2 L' D2 L B2 F2 U2 L D' R' D2 B R U2 L' B2
*2. *R B2 D2 L R F2 R2 D' U L F D' U2 L' D' F2 R
*3. *L2 U2 L' D U' F2 D L2 U R2 F R B U' L B' L2 D
*4. *F' B' R2 L2 U' F R' U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 B U2 F R' D L'
*5. *D' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F2 B' U2 B D R2 B L' D2 U2 L2 U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL UF UB RF UF UR UL UB RF UR RF RB UB UR UL UF UL UF RB LF UL UF LF DB DL LB DB DL DR RB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ UB UL LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF+ DR+ RF+2 DR+2
*2. * UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF LB UL UF UR RF RB UR UB UL RB UR UB UL LF UF UR UB UL RB UB DB DF RF UR DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+2 UB LB RF+ UR+2 DL+ DF+2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UF LB UB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UL UB UR UF LB RF RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL UF RF RB UB RB LF DB DL LB DB DL LB DB DR DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF DL+ LB DL LB+2 DF+2 RF UR- DF+2
*4. * UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UR RF LF UF UR UL UB UL UF UR RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UR LB DB RB DL LB UL UF DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB RB UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+2 DF+ LF DF LF+2
*5. * UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UF LB UL UF UB UR RF UF UR UF UL UB LF UF UL UB RB UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UL DB LB UL UF RF RB UR DF LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RF+ UR+2 DL+2 DB DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U B BL L BL' L' B' BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL R' F' L' F L R L R' U L' U L F' R' U R' U' F U D' F BL' L' BL' D' L'
*2. *F' BR R BR D BR D F D F' R' F R' D R BR R' BR' D' R F U R' L' F' U' R L' U' R' L' U L' BR D' BL' L' R D U' B
*3. *L' U' L R U R' L F R' F' R U' L' F R U R' U' F' U' L R L F' L U' F' L F' R' F' L U' BR' R D' BR BL' L' F
*4. *L U' L U L' R' L' F' L F R L B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U L' U' F' U F' R' L R' F' U' F' U' B U' D' BL L D F'
*5. *U L' U' L U R' F' L' F L R B L BL L' BL' B' L U' R' U R U F' U R L F' R' F L' F BR F L' BR R BL' D BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2021)

Results for week 9: Congratulations to Micah Morrison, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.22 Legomanz
2.  1.47 OriginalUsername
3.  1.48 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.59 Findnf
5.  1.63 Christopher Fandrich
6.  1.72 BrianJ
7.  1.87 Khairur Rachim
8.  2.04 Trig0n
9.  2.08 Imran Rahman
10.  2.24 MichaelNielsen
11.  2.29 the super cuber
12.  2.37 TipsterTrickster 
13.  2.43 sean_cut4
14.  2.47 Rubadcar
15.  2.52 sideedmain
16.  2.53 Luke Garrett
17.  2.66 Micah Morrison
18.  2.67 BraydenTheCuber
19.  2.79 Grzegorz Chudzik
20.  2.80 the dnf master
21.  2.82 remopihel
22.  2.87 asacuber
23.  2.94 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  2.95 LukasDikic
25.  2.96 tJardigradHe
26.  3.01 Boris McCoy
27.  3.02 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  3.10 abhijat
29.  3.16 JChambers13
30.  3.18 Dream Cubing
31.  3.22 jaysammey777
31.  3.22 SpiFunTastic
33.  3.23 Liam Wadek
34.  3.25 cuberkid10
35.  3.40 G2013
36.  3.44 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.45 Ty Y.
37.  3.45 MCuber
39.  3.47 bennettstouder
40.  3.48 DNF_Cuber
41.  3.50 oliver sitja sichel
41.  3.50 fun at the joy
43.  3.51 Sub1Hour
44.  3.53 Torch
45.  3.56 mihnea3000
46.  3.58 Rouxster
46.  3.58 quing
48.  3.61 Fred Lang
49.  3.74 Peter Preston
49.  3.74 gottagitgud
51.  3.77 BMcCl1
52.  3.80 Ontricus
53.  3.83 Harsha Paladugu
54.  3.84 sigalig
55.  3.85 midnightcuberx
56.  3.86 2019ECKE02
57.  4.10 abunickabhi
58.  4.31 BradyCubes08
59.  4.35 Fisko
60.  4.38 KrokosB
61.  4.39 Jonah Jarvis
62.  4.40 DGCubes
63.  4.50 ichcubegerne
64.  4.52 drpfisherman
65.  4.56 agradess2
65.  4.56 Der Der
67.  4.58 d2polld
68.  4.59 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  4.69 Raymos Castillo
70.  4.82 Brendyn Dunagan
71.  5.06 Nater-Tater42
71.  5.06 PingPongCuber
73.  5.21 Josh Costello
74.  5.25 PCCuber
75.  5.32 Caleb Ashley
76.  5.33 NintendoCuber
77.  5.39 OR cuber
78.  5.41 brad711
79.  5.42 trangium
80.  5.50 oliverpallo
81.  5.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  5.59 Alexander
83.  5.60 Infraredlizards
84.  5.62 theit07
85.  5.90 White KB
86.  6.00 breadears
87.  6.02 Li Xiang
88.  6.12 PotatoesAreUs
88.  6.12 nevinscph
90.  6.16 Poketube6681
91.  6.29 anna4f
92.  6.38 Mike Hughey
93.  6.45 LittleLumos
94.  6.64 Lewis
95.  6.67 Jonascube
96.  6.73 virginia
97.  6.85 qwr
98.  7.08 JdMfX_
99.  7.30 MarkA64
100.  7.84 SUCubing
101.  7.94 One Wheel
102.  8.01 Bropunzel1306
103.  8.17 sporteisvogel
104.  8.21 Lava_Castle
105.  8.40 NaterTater23
106.  8.41 BerSerKer
107.  8.47 Jrg
108.  8.63 melexi
109.  9.19 Rubika-37-021204
110.  9.28 cubercubercc
111.  9.38 thomas.sch
112.  10.02 Jacck
113.  10.65 [email protected]
114.  10.66 KP-20359
115.  10.75 myoder
116.  14.53 MatsBergsten
117.  16.39 Mr Cuber
118.  16.40 Curtis
119.  18.86 Ali2424
120.  21.54 SuperMarioGuy4
121.  22.54 Shady Hero
122.  29.89 WyattGoalieBear
123.  54.47 Cubernooob


*3x3x3*(172)
1.  5.91 Luke Garrett
2.  6.69 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.94 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.16 OriginalUsername
5.  7.24 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.63 tJardigradHe
7.  7.79 Legomanz
8.  7.84 gottagitgud
8.  7.84 Adam Chodyniecki
10.  7.85 MichaelNielsen
11.  7.92 asacuber
12.  8.25 Jonah Jarvis
13.  8.26 LukasDikic
14.  8.31 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
14.  8.31 Charles Jerome
16.  8.41 Micah Morrison
17.  8.65 Ty Y.
17.  8.65 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  8.71 mihnea3000
20.  8.72 agradess2
21.  8.74 thecubingwizard
22.  8.76 Rubadcar
23.  8.78 Dream Cubing
24.  8.91 Heewon Seo
25.  8.94 cuberkid10
25.  8.94 JChambers13
27.  8.99 G2013
28.  9.06 BradyCubes08
29.  9.14 KardTrickKid_YT
30.  9.47 BraydenTheCuber
31.  9.50 Oxzowachi
32.  9.53 2017LAMB06
33.  9.60 qaz
34.  9.68 BMcCl1
35.  9.71 sideedmain
36.  9.74 mrsniffles01
36.  9.74 abhijat
38.  9.77 KatieDavies
39.  9.80 DGCubes
40.  9.84 Liam Wadek
40.  9.84 NathanaelCubes
42.  9.86 jaysammey777
43.  9.89 KrokosB
44.  9.91 oliver sitja sichel
45.  9.95 nico_german_cuber
46.  10.11 Keenan Johnson
47.  10.18 Ontricus
48.  10.19 remopihel
49.  10.48 FaLoL
50.  10.54 Torch
51.  10.57 Logan2017DAYR01
52.  10.59 Boris McCoy
53.  10.69 ichcubegerne
54.  10.84 BradenTheMagician
55.  10.89 scrubizilla
56.  10.90 Harsha Paladugu
57.  10.95 midnightcuberx
58.  10.97 wearephamily1719
58.  10.97 20luky3
60.  11.06 MCuber
60.  11.06 2019ECKE02
62.  11.13 sigalig
63.  11.14 Imran Rahman
64.  11.24 Keroma12
65.  11.33 Nater-Tater42
65.  11.33 Grzegorz Chudzik
67.  11.41 Fred Lang
68.  11.57 the dnf master
69.  11.61 Fisko
70.  11.62 MaksymilianMisiak
71.  11.70 Ghost Cuber 
72.  11.73 abunickabhi
73.  11.74 Rouxster
74.  11.75 quing
75.  11.80 sean_cut4
76.  11.90 lumes2121
77.  12.34 Antto Pitkänen
78.  12.57 ArthropodJim
79.  12.69 Sub1Hour
80.  12.80 SpiFunTastic
81.  12.83 brad711
82.  12.87 trangium
83.  12.92 Raymos Castillo
84.  12.98 oliverpallo
85.  13.19 Aleki
86.  13.24 xyzzy
87.  13.25 ican97
88.  13.28 drpfisherman
89.  13.42 NintendoCuber
90.  13.48 Rollercoasterben 
91.  13.53 PingPongCuber
92.  13.55 bennettstouder
93.  13.61 PotatoesAreUs
94.  13.74 Peter Preston
95.  13.85 xtreme cuber2007
96.  13.96 Chris Van Der Brink
97.  13.97 Josh Costello
98.  14.20 JdMfX_
99.  14.35 breadears
100.  14.46 porkyp10
101.  14.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
102.  14.61 nevinscph
103.  15.03 SirVivor
104.  15.08 theit07
105.  15.09 50ph14
106.  15.31 d2polld
107.  15.33 NoProblemCubing
108.  15.41 revaldoah
109.  15.47 seungju choi
109.  15.47 OR cuber
111.  15.65 ImmolatedMarmoset
112.  15.84 Ali161102
113.  15.91 thatkid
114.  15.92 White KB
115.  16.03 John Benwell
116.  16.07 Alexander
117.  16.14 Caleb Ashley
118.  16.36 Der Der
119.  16.70 DNF_Cuber
120.  16.89 Petri Krzywacki
121.  17.03 pallycube
122.  17.15 PCCuber
123.  17.68 MarkA64
124.  17.82 LittleLumos
125.  17.84 鄧南英
126.  17.98 Poketube6681
127.  18.13 RyanSoh
128.  18.44 UnknownCanvas
129.  18.69 Lewis
130.  18.87 NaterTater23
131.  19.18 anna4f
132.  19.26 dnguyen2204
133.  19.31 DavEz
134.  19.49 myoder
135.  19.96 Li Xiang
136.  20.04 filmip
137.  20.45 feli.cubes
138.  20.78 Jrg
139.  20.94 Wrecking Flame
140.  21.22 Bigmonkey17
141.  21.31 AISHANYA
142.  21.41 Mike Hughey
143.  21.79 virginia
144.  22.72 sporteisvogel
145.  22.76 melexi
146.  23.21 [email protected]
147.  23.96 Ninja208
148.  24.27 Jonascube
149.  24.81 One Wheel
150.  25.90 mattboeren
151.  25.94 BerSerKer
152.  26.05 freshcuber.de
153.  27.32 KP-20359
154.  27.78 SUCubing
155.  28.07 qwr
156.  28.28 Rubika-37-021204
157.  29.14 Lava_Castle
158.  30.06 Allemann
159.  31.51 Jacck
160.  31.53 Cubing Forever
161.  32.07 cubercubercc
162.  32.83 lross123
163.  33.11 Bropunzel1306
164.  35.64 GT8590
165.  35.74 thomas.sch
166.  38.11 MatsBergsten
167.  40.78 BobBill
168.  41.02 Mr Cuber
169.  47.53 SuperMarioGuy4
170.  57.03 Savagepony
171.  59.02 Curtis
172.  1:07.15 Shady Hero


*4x4x4*(89)
1.  29.34 cuberkid10
2.  30.00 Micah Morrison
3.  30.09 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  30.35 Khairur Rachim
5.  30.84 tJardigradHe
6.  32.90 Luke Garrett
7.  33.97 Christopher Fandrich
8.  34.48 Dream Cubing
9.  35.48 Torch
10.  35.61 JChambers13
11.  36.60 FaLoL
12.  37.38 sideedmain
13.  37.64 Jonah Jarvis
14.  38.59 MCuber
15.  38.61 BradenTheMagician
16.  39.12 ichcubegerne
17.  39.15 abhijat
18.  39.50 Rubadcar
19.  40.25 KatieDavies
20.  40.39 remopihel
21.  43.39 DGCubes
22.  43.53 agradess2
23.  44.00 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  44.12 Nater-Tater42
25.  44.21 jaysammey777
26.  45.67 PotatoesAreUs
27.  46.21 KrokosB
28.  46.25 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  46.71 BMcCl1
30.  46.87 Oxzowachi
31.  46.91 KardTrickKid_YT
32.  46.99 sigalig
33.  47.05 sean_cut4
34.  47.15 Keenan Johnson
35.  47.84 abunickabhi
36.  48.95 nevinscph
37.  49.09 ArthropodJim
38.  49.25 quing
39.  49.86 2019ECKE02
40.  50.09 thatkid
41.  50.71 wearephamily1719
42.  50.82 Raymos Castillo
43.  52.27 Imran Rahman
44.  52.51 Liam Wadek
45.  53.08 xyzzy
46.  54.45 ican97
47.  54.54 breadears
48.  54.99 midnightcuberx
49.  55.53 lumes2121
50.  56.24 drpfisherman
51.  56.38 NintendoCuber
52.  56.85 Peter Preston
53.  58.51 Fisko
54.  58.62 Grzegorz Chudzik
55.  1:01.59 Ali161102
56.  1:02.33 LittleLumos
57.  1:02.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  1:04.08 porkyp10
59.  1:04.40 theit07
60.  1:04.74 SpiFunTastic
61.  1:05.19 Petri Krzywacki
62.  1:05.88 Der Der
63.  1:07.73 d2polld
64.  1:10.91 Alexander
65.  1:12.72 trangium
66.  1:16.05 Jrg
67.  1:19.72 Lewis
68.  1:19.91 melexi
69.  1:20.23 One Wheel
70.  1:23.20 NaterTater23
71.  1:30.06 Mike Hughey
72.  1:31.01 freshcuber.de
73.  1:31.18 myoder
74.  1:34.39 Poketube6681
75.  1:35.52 cubercubercc
76.  1:37.82 Rubika-37-021204
77.  1:44.07 PCCuber
78.  1:45.60 sporteisvogel
79.  1:47.80 thomas.sch
80.  1:49.26 Jacck
81.  1:52.66 SUCubing
82.  1:54.35 anna4f
83.  2:00.64 KP-20359
84.  2:04.40 JdMfX_
85.  2:07.17 MatsBergsten
86.  2:12.39 OR cuber
87.  2:14.29 virginia
88.  2:22.64 Jonascube
89.  3:11.02 SuperMarioGuy4


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  57.27 tJardigradHe
2.  58.78 OriginalUsername
3.  58.84 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:01.73 Micah Morrison
5.  1:02.05 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.61 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:04.18 FaLoL
8.  1:07.86 sideedmain
9.  1:07.92 Luke Garrett
10.  1:08.42 Christopher Fandrich
11.  1:08.50 ichcubegerne
12.  1:08.96 Jonah Jarvis
13.  1:10.20 fun at the joy
14.  1:12.83 mrsniffles01
15.  1:13.57 mihnea3000
16.  1:14.33 Torch
17.  1:14.74 KrokosB
18.  1:14.87 agradess2
19.  1:15.57 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:16.43 sigalig
21.  1:20.07 PotatoesAreUs
22.  1:23.08 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:24.18 DGCubes
24.  1:26.06 nico_german_cuber
25.  1:26.80 nevinscph
26.  1:31.00 sean_cut4
27.  1:31.98 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  1:32.49 xyzzy
29.  1:33.57 drpfisherman
30.  1:33.76 quing
31.  1:35.94 Fisko
32.  1:36.80 PingPongCuber
33.  1:36.98 Liam Wadek
34.  1:41.13 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  1:42.78 BMcCl1
36.  1:43.25 2019ECKE02
37.  1:46.44 oliver sitja sichel
38.  1:51.38 thatkid
39.  1:51.59 Grzegorz Chudzik
40.  1:57.63 LittleLumos
41.  1:59.33 UnknownCanvas
42.  2:02.50 Lewis
43.  2:04.13 theit07
44.  2:05.38 NoProblemCubing
45.  2:08.98 melexi
46.  2:10.89 breadears
47.  2:12.22 One Wheel
48.  2:20.18 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:22.82 Alexander
50.  2:23.90 Jrg
51.  2:36.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  2:43.87 thomas.sch
53.  2:49.42 sporteisvogel
54.  2:57.31 Jacck
55.  3:09.79 freshcuber.de
56.  3:27.14 KP-20359
57.  3:57.49 SUCubing
58.  4:59.27 virginia
59.  DNF abunickabhi
59.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:38.91 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.06 tJardigradHe
3.  2:04.90 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  2:09.45 mrsniffles01
5.  2:09.89 ichcubegerne
6.  2:11.89 Luke Garrett
7.  2:15.11 Torch
8.  2:22.15 agradess2
9.  2:23.27 Keroma12
10.  2:24.49 nevinscph
11.  2:26.12 sigalig
12.  2:29.30 xyzzy
13.  2:32.13 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:33.27 drpfisherman
15.  2:39.43 PotatoesAreUs
16.  3:01.63 quing
17.  3:03.57 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  3:07.07 BraydenTheCuber
19.  3:21.04 melexi
20.  3:30.89 2019ECKE02
21.  3:37.50 Ali161102
22.  3:48.82 One Wheel
23.  3:49.27 PingPongCuber
24.  3:52.70 LittleLumos
25.  4:23.97 Jrg
26.  4:54.01 Rubika-37-021204
27.  5:06.00 thomas.sch
28.  5:20.34 sporteisvogel
29.  5:56.82 KP-20359
30.  DNF KatieDavies
30.  DNF sideedmain
30.  DNF filmip
30.  DNF Li Xiang
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:14.31 Dream Cubing
2.  2:54.32 ichcubegerne
3.  3:13.83 Torch


Spoiler



4.  3:20.62 drpfisherman
5.  3:21.29 agradess2
6.  3:25.25 KrokosB
7.  3:28.89 Keroma12
8.  3:44.54 nevinscph
9.  3:57.30 sigalig
10.  4:13.16 Raymos Castillo
11.  4:26.92 Liam Wadek
12.  4:32.87 melexi
13.  6:20.21 Jrg
14.  7:41.38 Rubika-37-021204
15.  7:56.65 sporteisvogel
16.  8:44.23 thomas.sch
17.  DNF 2019ECKE02
17.  DNF Lewis
17.  DNF Li Xiang
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  4.46 Legomanz
2.  5.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.51 Jonascube


Spoiler



4.  7.53 Charles Jerome
5.  10.09 Li Xiang
6.  11.26 abunickabhi
7.  11.35 sigalig
8.  11.95 JChambers13
9.  12.50 sean_cut4
10.  12.71 Christopher Fandrich
11.  13.15 the dnf master
12.  15.20 the super cuber
13.  16.11 seungju choi
14.  17.19 Luke Garrett
15.  17.85 Grzegorz Chudzik
16.  18.09 Micah Morrison
17.  18.18 G2013
18.  18.63 nevinscph
19.  19.48 remopihel
20.  20.45 jaysammey777
21.  22.37 ichcubegerne
22.  22.59 openseas
23.  24.32 2019ECKE02
24.  24.60 Torch
25.  24.61 BradenTheMagician
26.  24.74 DGCubes
27.  25.84 Mike Hughey
28.  26.71 Ty Y.
29.  27.84 MatsBergsten
30.  28.42 LittleLumos
31.  28.98 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  29.01 agradess2
33.  33.59 Raymos Castillo
34.  35.73 PingPongCuber
35.  37.64 midnightcuberx
36.  38.27 quing
37.  39.10 Fisko
38.  40.24 drpfisherman
39.  48.14 Jacck
40.  1:48.05 cubercubercc
41.  DNF PCCuber
41.  DNF White KB
41.  DNF Boris McCoy


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  16.97 elliottk_
2.  19.47 PokeCubes
3.  19.86 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  22.34 G2013
5.  26.76 鄧南英
6.  28.89 ican97
7.  31.44 abunickabhi
8.  34.79 Brendan Bakker
9.  40.45 Micah Morrison
10.  48.41 openseas
11.  50.45 seungju choi
12.  59.11 jaysammey777
13.  1:08.23 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  1:11.33 Torch
15.  1:11.96 nevinscph
16.  1:23.40 thatkid
17.  1:25.48 MatsBergsten
18.  1:47.11 filmip
19.  1:53.37 pallycube
20.  1:58.35 Khairur Rachim
21.  2:07.69 LittleLumos
22.  2:13.42 BradenTheMagician
23.  2:44.03 midnightcuberx
24.  2:45.15 brad711
25.  2:48.15 quing
26.  3:19.59 Jacck
27.  3:27.34 PCCuber
28.  3:43.19 drpfisherman
29.  9:00.63 Delta Phi
30.  12:49.51 freshcuber.de
31.  DNF agradess2
31.  DNF mattboeren
31.  DNF JChambers13


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  1:49.72 sigalig
2.  3:30.86 Keroma12
3.  4:04.01 openseas


Spoiler



4.  4:24.85 nevinscph
5.  5:24.51 2019ECKE02
6.  6:37.49 MatsBergsten
7.  9:33.45 LittleLumos
8.  9:55.53 Jacck
9.  DNF thatkid
9.  DNF filmip
9.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  9:16.39 nevinscph
2.  17:25.80 MatsBergsten
3.  23:45.60 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
4.  DNF sigalig
4.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  20:18.58 nevinscph
2.  DNF 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF LittleLumos
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  26/26 43:26 Keroma12
2.  14/14 54:59 nevinscph
3.  8/9 55:27 brad711


Spoiler



4.  4/4 14:56 Jacck
5.  3/3 27:11 midnightcuberx
6.  7/11 54:22 Kurukuru
7.  2/2 1:07 G2013
8.  2/2 5:47 pallycube
9.  5/9 54:33 MatsBergsten
10.  1/3 24:16 PCCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(87)
1.  11.55 Luke Garrett
2.  11.67 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  11.77 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  11.83 BrianJ
5.  13.18 OriginalUsername
6.  14.04 Micah Morrison
7.  14.34 Dream Cubing
8.  14.58 Charles Jerome
9.  15.01 asacuber
10.  16.63 cuberkid10
11.  16.99 Ty Y.
12.  17.04 G2013
13.  17.42 Oxzowachi
14.  17.57 ichcubegerne
15.  17.65 Harsha Paladugu
16.  17.74 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  17.82 mihnea3000
18.  18.27 mrsniffles01
19.  18.62 MCuber
20.  18.85 JChambers13
21.  18.89 sean_cut4
22.  19.22 midnightcuberx
23.  19.27 BradenTheMagician
24.  19.78 xyzzy
25.  19.93 abunickabhi
26.  20.04 Torch
27.  20.06 Rouxster
28.  20.11 KrokosB
29.  20.47 oliver sitja sichel
30.  20.55 remopihel
31.  20.82 nico_german_cuber
32.  21.03 ican97
33.  21.38 brad711
34.  21.40 DGCubes
35.  21.42 BraydenTheCuber
36.  21.55 KatieDavies
37.  21.87 Ontricus
38.  21.91 FaLoL
39.  21.96 Liam Wadek
40.  22.06 abhijat
41.  22.50 Boris McCoy
42.  22.56 agradess2
43.  22.66 revaldoah
43.  22.66 sideedmain
45.  23.78 d2polld
46.  24.47 MaksymilianMisiak
47.  24.83 Fisko
48.  25.49 2019ECKE02
49.  25.83 quing
50.  26.14 sigalig
51.  27.05 the dnf master
52.  27.78 DNF_Cuber
53.  27.95 drpfisherman
54.  29.00 Keroma12
55.  29.37 PingPongCuber
56.  29.99 PotatoesAreUs
57.  30.91 BMcCl1
58.  32.54 breadears
59.  33.01 RyanSoh
60.  33.39 theit07
61.  34.56 Aleki
62.  35.72 Mike Hughey
63.  35.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  36.99 鄧南英
65.  37.07 PCCuber
66.  37.93 nevinscph
67.  39.19 xtreme cuber2007
68.  39.26 pallycube
69.  40.33 filmip
70.  40.35 Raymos Castillo
71.  40.66 freshcuber.de
72.  41.18 OR cuber
73.  43.84 sporteisvogel
74.  44.15 Jonascube
75.  57.13 Jacck
76.  1:00.01 JdMfX_
77.  1:00.39 Alexander
78.  1:01.72 mattboeren
79.  1:11.54 Mr Cuber
80.  1:11.90 SUCubing
81.  1:17.19 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:18.53 cubercubercc
83.  1:20.78 thomas.sch
84.  2:56.38 MatsBergsten
85.  DNF the super cuber
85.  DNF ImmolatedMarmoset
85.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  35.36 Torch
2.  1:44.19 Li Xiang
3.  DNF PCCuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  31.58 fun at the joy
2.  38.12 Torch
3.  38.21 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:07.89 openseas
5.  1:10.13 quing
6.  1:13.85 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:16.61 drpfisherman
8.  1:31.40 theit07
9.  1:37.50 Jacck
10.  2:49.23 Alexander
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF pallycube


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  DNF (26, DNF, DNF) Torch
1.  DNF (29, 33, DNF) RyanSoh
1.  DNF (40, 37, DNS) quing
1.  DNF (DNF, 38, DNF) arbivara
1.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
1.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) xtreme cuber2007

*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  39.95 Khairur Rachim
2.  44.03 Jonah Jarvis
3.  45.82 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  46.56 tJardigradHe
5.  47.32 BradenTheMagician
6.  48.31 Luke Garrett
7.  52.60 the super cuber
8.  55.47 abhijat
9.  56.30 asacuber
10.  57.68 KrokosB
11.  57.99 DGCubes
12.  58.98 agradess2
13.  1:00.98 ichcubegerne
14.  1:03.03 Torch
15.  1:03.16 abunickabhi
16.  1:05.18 remopihel
17.  1:07.99 2019ECKE02
18.  1:08.75 quing
19.  1:12.07 nevinscph
19.  1:12.07 Fisko
21.  1:13.00 BMcCl1
22.  1:13.47 Chris Van Der Brink
23.  1:16.13 Grzegorz Chudzik
24.  1:19.94 drpfisherman
25.  1:24.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  1:25.68 d2polld
27.  1:37.50 theit07
28.  1:38.47 Der Der
29.  1:42.25 Alexander
30.  1:48.60 Jrg
31.  1:49.52 Lewis
32.  1:53.57 NaterTater23
33.  1:59.82 melexi
34.  2:02.46 Poketube6681
35.  2:07.46 PCCuber
36.  2:12.17 JdMfX_
37.  2:30.05 SUCubing
38.  2:37.79 virginia
39.  2:47.36 cubercubercc
40.  2:48.70 Jacck
41.  2:58.18 OR cuber
42.  3:16.73 MatsBergsten
43.  3:23.49 Jonascube
44.  4:46.89 SuperMarioGuy4


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:43.00 tJardigradHe
2.  1:58.31 Micah Morrison
3.  1:59.53 Jonah Jarvis


Spoiler



4.  2:00.39 Luke Garrett
5.  2:01.58 ichcubegerne
6.  2:01.93 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:13.75 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:14.38 Torch
9.  2:28.37 KrokosB
10.  2:32.42 abunickabhi
11.  2:35.07 agradess2
12.  2:35.97 drpfisherman
13.  2:46.68 quing
14.  2:50.97 nevinscph
15.  2:54.83 BMcCl1
16.  2:59.18 2019ECKE02
17.  3:11.14 Fisko
18.  3:14.42 Grzegorz Chudzik
19.  3:23.82 theit07
20.  3:54.98 Lewis
21.  4:07.07 d2polld
22.  4:08.85 Alexander
23.  4:13.92 Jrg
24.  4:21.33 melexi
25.  4:28.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  5:26.71 Jacck
27.  6:43.60 cubercubercc
28.  6:56.77 SUCubing
29.  7:08.85 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:53.06 ichcubegerne
2.  3:57.65 Micah Morrison
3.  4:12.44 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:19.56 Torch
5.  4:52.89 nevinscph
6.  5:11.43 drpfisherman
7.  5:49.88 quing
8.  6:27.36 2019ECKE02
9.  7:02.41 melexi
10.  9:51.13 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  7:10.72 Torch
2.  7:11.62 ichcubegerne
3.  8:43.31 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  9:21.86 BradenTheMagician
5.  11:40.34 melexi
6.  11:55.52 Nater-Tater42
7.  12:55.14 2019ECKE02
8.  15:57.33 Jrg
9.  DNF nevinscph


*Clock*(49)
1.  4.80 TipsterTrickster 
2.  4.90 JChambers13
3.  5.33 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.46 Liam Wadek
5.  6.94 50ph14
6.  7.69 cuberkid10
7.  7.74 drpfisherman
8.  7.76 Micah Morrison
9.  7.77 ImmolatedMarmoset
10.  8.20 BradenTheMagician
11.  8.31 PotatoesAreUs
12.  9.58 Rollercoasterben 
13.  9.98 Torch
14.  9.99 tJardigradHe
14.  9.99 Boris McCoy
16.  10.06 KardTrickKid_YT
17.  10.09 2019ECKE02
18.  10.23 Raymos Castillo
19.  10.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  10.37 KatieDavies
21.  10.70 Luke Garrett
22.  11.00 Li Xiang
23.  11.02 ichcubegerne
24.  11.31 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  11.99 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  12.18 PingPongCuber
27.  12.37 RyuKagamine
28.  12.91 quing
29.  13.15 sigalig
30.  13.48 Sub1Hour
31.  13.75 Fisko
32.  13.77 wearephamily1719
33.  13.78 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  14.06 remopihel
35.  14.08 DNF_Cuber
36.  16.29 Mike Hughey
37.  16.63 Alexander
38.  19.55 Jacck
39.  19.72 nevinscph
40.  21.72 virginia
41.  22.54 thomas.sch
42.  22.62 SUCubing
43.  24.37 d2polld
44.  28.51 Poketube6681
45.  29.47 sporteisvogel
46.  35.68 cubercubercc
47.  DNF Awder
47.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
47.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  40.40 Heewon Seo
2.  45.66 Oxzowachi
3.  46.76 KatieDavies


Spoiler



4.  46.96 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.93 KrokosB
6.  51.23 JChambers13
7.  52.28 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
8.  52.72 sideedmain
9.  52.94 Micah Morrison
10.  56.92 Luke Garrett
11.  58.77 abhijat
12.  59.28 BradyCubes08
13.  1:02.61 agradess2
14.  1:03.02 MCuber
15.  1:04.48 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:07.71 quing
17.  1:10.47 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:13.08 Liam Wadek
19.  1:14.30 ichcubegerne
20.  1:16.60 Torch
21.  1:17.01 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  1:17.13 MichaelNielsen
23.  1:17.15 50ph14
24.  1:18.04 drpfisherman
25.  1:25.90 Fisko
26.  1:28.63 sigalig
27.  1:30.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  1:32.23 remopihel
29.  1:33.61 midnightcuberx
30.  1:34.13 PingPongCuber
31.  1:48.15 2019ECKE02
32.  1:49.68 nevinscph
33.  2:00.31 Lewis
34.  2:04.42 DNF_Cuber
35.  2:20.83 d2polld
36.  2:51.91 pallycube
37.  3:00.95 anna4f
38.  3:18.44 melexi
39.  3:21.86 sporteisvogel
40.  3:33.19 Jacck
41.  4:05.85 PCCuber
42.  4:30.63 Rubika-37-021204
43.  5:21.77 SUCubing
44.  8:53.90 lross123


*Pyraminx*(74)
1.  2.23 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.34 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.56 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.79 50ph14
5.  3.03 Findnf
6.  3.04 tJardigradHe
7.  3.06 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  3.12 SpiFunTastic
9.  3.26 remopihel
10.  3.38 NoProblemCubing
11.  3.45 BradyCubes08
12.  3.52 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.54 Charles Jerome
14.  3.55 Ghost Cuber 
14.  3.55 DGCubes
16.  3.64 Christopher Fandrich
17.  3.72 OriginalUsername
18.  3.83 Grzegorz Chudzik
19.  3.85 MCuber
20.  3.90 JChambers13
21.  4.22 Luke Garrett
22.  4.24 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.28 sideedmain
24.  4.37 KardTrickKid_YT
25.  5.23 Torch
26.  5.35 Ty Y.
27.  5.44 fun at the joy
28.  5.77 Micah Morrison
29.  5.84 wearephamily1719
30.  5.85 Oxzowachi
31.  5.97 cuberkid10
32.  6.10 Josh Costello
33.  6.12 Boris McCoy
34.  6.15 nico_german_cuber
35.  6.49 ichcubegerne
36.  6.57 KrokosB
36.  6.57 UnknownCanvas
38.  6.59 Raymos Castillo
39.  6.60 BraydenTheCuber
40.  6.64 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  6.83 Fisko
42.  6.90 sean_cut4
43.  7.13 Lewis
44.  7.17 Liam Wadek
45.  7.23 quing
46.  7.28 oliverpallo
47.  7.98 drpfisherman
48.  8.32 Mike Hughey
49.  8.39 Li Xiang
50.  8.48 agradess2
51.  8.83 2019ECKE02
52.  8.85 sigalig
53.  9.31 theit07
54.  9.43 abhijat
55.  10.01 cubercubercc
56.  11.23 midnightcuberx
57.  11.96 KatieDavies
58.  12.15 nevinscph
59.  12.23 DNF_Cuber
60.  12.47 SUCubing
60.  12.47 Alexander
62.  13.35 sporteisvogel
63.  13.80 OR cuber
64.  13.96 Mr Cuber
65.  14.28 d2polld
66.  14.97 thomas.sch
67.  15.68 Jacck
68.  16.53 Jonascube
69.  17.26 Poketube6681
70.  17.64 melexi
71.  18.94 Rubika-37-021204
72.  23.45 GT8590
73.  25.84 PCCuber
74.  26.90 lross123


*Square-1*(62)
1.  6.65 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.09 Micah Morrison
3.  8.32 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  8.60 Oxzowachi
5.  9.37 mrsniffles01
6.  10.16 Marcus Siu
7.  12.44 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  12.96 Luke Garrett
9.  13.50 BraydenTheCuber
10.  13.51 remopihel
11.  13.70 BradyCubes08
12.  13.75 Boris McCoy
13.  14.06 BradenTheMagician
14.  14.28 Sub1Hour
15.  14.91 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  15.80 OriginalUsername
17.  15.84 fun at the joy
18.  16.02 JChambers13
19.  16.14 cuberkid10
20.  16.24 Rollercoasterben 
21.  16.51 MCuber
22.  17.29 the super cuber
23.  17.32 ichcubegerne
24.  17.43 sideedmain
25.  18.04 Rouxster
26.  18.47 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  18.85 NathanaelCubes
28.  19.35 Ty Y.
29.  19.90 sigalig
30.  20.17 abhijat
31.  20.85 wearephamily1719
32.  21.89 midnightcuberx
33.  22.08 Torch
34.  22.10 Fisko
35.  22.29 DGCubes
36.  22.63 NintendoCuber
37.  23.71 PingPongCuber
38.  24.00 Dream Cubing
39.  24.43 sean_cut4
40.  25.67 the dnf master
41.  29.41 drpfisherman
42.  29.42 KatieDavies
43.  29.83 agradess2
44.  31.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  31.94 Liam Wadek
46.  32.10 Nater-Tater42
47.  32.19 quing
48.  34.31 PotatoesAreUs
49.  35.37 Josh Costello
50.  38.11 feli.cubes
51.  40.68 Raymos Castillo
52.  44.32 Mike Hughey
53.  44.44 Lewis
54.  51.72 nevinscph
55.  57.97 sporteisvogel
56.  1:07.94 Jacck
57.  1:33.03 OR cuber
58.  2:32.12 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
59.  DNF DNF_Cuber
59.  DNF bennettstouder
59.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(75)
1.  2.83 Charles Jerome
2.  2.85 asacuber
3.  2.92 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.18 Rubadcar
5.  3.29 Legomanz
6.  3.77 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.78 OriginalUsername
8.  3.84 tJardigradHe
9.  4.42 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  4.90 sean_cut4
11.  4.91 Liam Wadek
12.  4.97 50ph14
13.  4.98 Boris McCoy
14.  5.01 sideedmain
15.  5.37 Luke Garrett
16.  5.41 SirVivor
17.  5.42 DGCubes
18.  5.44 JChambers13
19.  5.48 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  5.62 MichaelNielsen
20.  5.62 remopihel
22.  5.95 Oxzowachi
23.  6.21 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  6.36 KrokosB
25.  6.38 Ty Y.
26.  6.45 Raymos Castillo
27.  6.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  6.68 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
29.  6.81 2019ECKE02
30.  6.83 SpiFunTastic
31.  6.98 cuberkid10
31.  6.98 PotatoesAreUs
33.  7.17 BradenTheMagician
34.  7.18 KatieDavies
35.  7.22 MCuber
36.  7.30 Micah Morrison
37.  7.37 lumes2121
38.  7.50 d2polld
39.  7.51 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  7.52 midnightcuberx
41.  7.57 Torch
42.  7.70 ichcubegerne
43.  8.08 Harsha Paladugu
44.  8.19 Ghost Cuber 
45.  8.27 Li Xiang
46.  8.28 NintendoCuber
46.  8.28 wearephamily1719
48.  8.93 quing
49.  9.54 PingPongCuber
50.  9.55 Josh Costello
51.  9.62 drpfisherman
52.  9.66 Fisko
53.  9.82 theit07
54.  10.56 sigalig
55.  11.26 agradess2
56.  11.46 abhijat
57.  11.88 Poketube6681
58.  12.23 Lewis
59.  13.34 Caleb Ashley
60.  14.54 OR cuber
61.  15.77 nevinscph
62.  16.21 the dnf master
63.  16.83 SUCubing
64.  18.06 Mike Hughey
65.  18.85 thomas.sch
66.  19.11 Rubika-37-021204
67.  19.84 PCCuber
68.  21.37 cubercubercc
69.  22.34 Jonascube
70.  22.58 melexi
71.  22.79 myoder
72.  23.63 Jacck
73.  24.86 trangium
74.  27.53 sporteisvogel
75.  28.21 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  24.42 jaysammey777
2.  25.00 DGCubes
3.  26.05 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  30.63 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  30.78 BradenTheMagician
6.  33.57 ichcubegerne
7.  34.61 Luke Garrett
8.  34.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  35.04 Torch
10.  37.56 quing
11.  38.18 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  39.72 drpfisherman
13.  42.00 agradess2
14.  42.25 Raymos Castillo
15.  43.71 PingPongCuber
16.  56.41 2019ECKE02
17.  1:03.45 oliver sitja sichel
18.  1:04.50 Nater-Tater42
19.  1:05.60 cubercubercc
20.  1:54.45 thomas.sch
21.  DNF the super cuber
21.  DNF abunickabhi


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:44.14 tJardigradHe
2.  4:29.83 ichcubegerne
3.  4:34.60 Torch


Spoiler



4.  5:05.14 sigalig
5.  5:52.60 Raymos Castillo
6.  5:56.17 drpfisherman
7.  6:01.51 oliver sitja sichel
8.  6:04.47 2019ECKE02
9.  6:14.93 PingPongCuber
10.  6:23.60 Fisko
11.  7:46.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  9:24.12 Li Xiang
13.  20:46.00 cubercubercc
14.  27:41.66 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  8.03 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.74 BMcCl1
3.  10.50 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  10.63 DGCubes
5.  16.07 2019ECKE02
6.  16.24 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  16.51 PingPongCuber
8.  16.69 JChambers13
9.  17.02 Fisko
10.  17.56 Raymos Castillo
11.  17.66 drpfisherman
12.  24.56 cubercubercc
13.  27.24 Nater-Tater42
14.  28.76 Mike Hughey
15.  31.00 Rubika-37-021204
16.  37.43 OR cuber
17.  39.09 thomas.sch
18.  42.70 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  18.45 Harsha Paladugu
2.  29.02 DGCubes
3.  36.17 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  37.62 ichcubegerne
5.  42.09 Kit Clement
6.  44.83 drpfisherman
7.  47.79 BradenTheMagician
8.  49.88 Lewis
9.  54.13 PingPongCuber
10.  54.72 Mike Hughey
11.  1:03.50 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:12.96 thomas.sch
13.  1:14.77 remopihel
14.  1:18.14 Jacck
15.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  12.25 quing
2.  15.79 Li Xiang
3.  22.61 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  23.91 PingPongCuber
5.  25.10 ichcubegerne
6.  42.22 MatsBergsten
7.  52.15 Lava_Castle
8.  3:35.95 Jacck
9.  DNF abunickabhi
9.  DNF the super cuber


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  41.55 G2013
2.  DNF jaysammey777

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  19.92 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.95 ichcubegerne
3.  47.43 quing


Spoiler



4.  59.23 DGCubes
5.  1:07.83 Nater-Tater42
6.  1:21.97 cubercubercc
7.  1:24.25 drpfisherman
8.  1:29.31 SUCubing
9.  1:39.67 thomas.sch
10.  1:50.35 the dnf master
11.  2:22.63 SuperMarioGuy4
12.  3:41.91 PCCuber


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:29.96 DGCubes
2.  3:28.26 drpfisherman
3.  4:56.16 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(16)
1.  23.59 cuberkid10
2.  24.76 Charles Jerome
3.  26.30 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  29.77 edd_dib
5.  30.79 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  30.84 vishwasankarcubing
7.  40.37 Kit Clement
8.  48.14 Peter Preston
9.  53.25 drpfisherman
10.  1:26.96 PingPongCuber
11.  1:42.17 kits_
12.  1:51.07 jaysammey777
13.  1:52.37 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:02.56 ichcubegerne
15.  2:48.32 Mike Hughey
16.  4:36.04 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(198)
1.  941 Micah Morrison
2.  927 Luke Garrett
3.  872 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  865 Torch
5.  817 BradenTheMagician
6.  736 tJardigradHe
7.  724 JChambers13
8.  720 OriginalUsername
9.  719 Khairur Rachim
10.  703 2019ECKE02
11.  686 cuberkid10
12.  685 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  668 DGCubes
14.  664 drpfisherman
15.  658 remopihel
16.  652 sideedmain
17.  648 sigalig
18.  646 agradess2
19.  634 quing
20.  601 KrokosB
20.  601 Christopher Fandrich
22.  596 nevinscph
23.  583 Liam Wadek
24.  579 Dream Cubing
25.  573 Charles Jerome
26.  559 Raymos Castillo
27.  557 sean_cut4
28.  539 MCuber
29.  525 abhijat
30.  523 Oxzowachi
31.  521 KardTrickKid_YT
32.  513 Grzegorz Chudzik
32.  513 Fisko
34.  493 Ty Y.
35.  481 Boris McCoy
36.  468 midnightcuberx
37.  466 asacuber
38.  452 abunickabhi
39.  450 BradyCubes08
40.  447 KatieDavies
40.  447 jaysammey777
42.  443 Chris Van Der Brink
42.  443 MichaelNielsen
44.  439 Jonah Jarvis
45.  430 BraydenTheCuber
46.  422 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  416 Rubadcar
48.  415 Legomanz
49.  414 PingPongCuber
50.  412 BMcCl1
51.  410 G2013
52.  402 PotatoesAreUs
53.  399 Harsha Paladugu
54.  381 BrianJ
55.  365 mrsniffles01
56.  364 mihnea3000
57.  344 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
58.  342 the dnf master
59.  341 SpiFunTastic
60.  329 oliver sitja sichel
61.  323 FaLoL
62.  315 d2polld
63.  308 Brendyn Dunagan
64.  306 wearephamily1719
65.  296 theit07
66.  293 Nater-Tater42
67.  290 Rouxster
68.  283 50ph14
69.  281 Imran Rahman
70.  277 nico_german_cuber
71.  274 xyzzy
72.  265 fun at the joy
72.  265 LukasDikic
72.  265 Lewis
75.  258 Ontricus
76.  257 Li Xiang
76.  257 Keroma12
78.  255 Sub1Hour
79.  254 Jacck
80.  252 the super cuber
81.  249 brad711
82.  244 gottagitgud
83.  243 NintendoCuber
84.  241 Mike Hughey
85.  240 DNF_Cuber
86.  236 LittleLumos
87.  235 MatsBergsten
88.  233 MaksymilianMisiak
88.  233 Alexander
88.  233 ican97
91.  223 Josh Costello
92.  218 breadears
92.  218 PCCuber
94.  214 Peter Preston
95.  202 Ghost Cuber 
96.  200 Heewon Seo
97.  199 melexi
98.  197 OR cuber
99.  194 Findnf
100.  192 thatkid
101.  190 Keenan Johnson
102.  187 Fred Lang
103.  186 lumes2121
104.  183 TipsterTrickster 
105.  177 bennettstouder
105.  177 sporteisvogel
107.  175 trangium
107.  175 NathanaelCubes
109.  173 Rollercoasterben 
110.  171 Jrg
111.  169 Der Der
111.  169 oliverpallo
113.  167 Adam Chodyniecki
114.  161 thomas.sch
115.  158 NoProblemCubing
116.  156 Poketube6681
117.  155 ArthropodJim
117.  155 thecubingwizard
119.  153 SUCubing
119.  153 cubercubercc
121.  151 Jonascube
122.  145 Rubika-37-021204
123.  144 2017LAMB06
124.  143 JdMfX_
124.  143 qaz
126.  135 SirVivor
127.  134 seungju choi
128.  130 pallycube
129.  129 Caleb Ashley
130.  123 Ali161102
131.  122 Aleki
132.  121 scrubizilla
133.  118 UnknownCanvas
133.  118 Trig0n
135.  117 revaldoah
135.  117 xtreme cuber2007
135.  117 20luky3
138.  116 鄧南英
139.  115 One Wheel
140.  114 ImmolatedMarmoset
141.  112 porkyp10
142.  107 Antto Pitkänen
143.  106 NaterTater23
144.  105 White KB
145.  104 anna4f
146.  99 virginia
147.  98 filmip
148.  97 RyanSoh
149.  92 openseas
150.  90 freshcuber.de
151.  89 Petri Krzywacki
152.  81 myoder
153.  80 MarkA64
154.  79 Awder
155.  68 KP-20359
156.  61 John Benwell
156.  61 Marcus Siu
158.  56 feli.cubes
159.  50 qwr
160.  48 Lava_Castle
161.  47 mattboeren
162.  45 BerSerKer
163.  44 dnguyen2204
164.  43 [email protected]
164.  43 Mr Cuber
164.  43 Infraredlizards
164.  43 DavEz
168.  41 elliottk_
169.  40 PokeCubes
170.  37 Bropunzel1306
170.  37 Wrecking Flame
172.  36 Bigmonkey17
173.  35 AISHANYA
174.  34 Brendan Bakker
175.  29 Ninja208
175.  29 Kit Clement
177.  28 Kurukuru
178.  26 SuperMarioGuy4
179.  25 RyuKagamine
180.  22 lross123
181.  18 Allemann
182.  17 GT8590
182.  17 edd_dib
184.  16 Cubing Forever
184.  16 SpeedyOctahedron
186.  15 vishwasankarcubing
187.  13 arbivara
187.  13 Curtis
187.  13 Delta Phi
190.  12 OriEy
191.  10 kits_
192.  9 BobBill
192.  9 Shady Hero
194.  7 Ali2424
195.  6 Savagepony
196.  5 Takafumi Sakakibara
197.  4 WyattGoalieBear
198.  3 Cubernooob


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2021)

198 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 144!

That means our winner this week is *White KB!* Congratulations!!


----------

